
Color is a simple Firefox theme wizard by Mozilla - madc
https://color.firefox.com
======
madc
And this is what Arc Darker looks like:
[https://color.firefox.com/?theme=XQAAAALiAAAAAAAAAABBKYhm849...](https://color.firefox.com/?theme=XQAAAALiAAAAAAAAAABBKYhm849SCiazH1KEGccwS-
xNVAVRifd7XT-7SSPPHBuOhAOquuyLjlwgdA3uY0iZNDXHWWPCtRSN_fQns1jFxOGSk-E9RA9Qs88bE_s_no03b70YnTFpXujs5GzrQvD9QW9PNwAXaqpQRtKbITQJusj-
YEKXCKWX4WO6V5pbRYRjlU0P9TY4xVLeua1Fv5oBq3HwVBYBzvWMUIRKv2dIWNhmFSf_6PYYAA)

